# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Ξαφνικα κοιμαμαι λιγο

## GeorgeM

Ειμαι 22 και τις τελευταιες τρεις μερες δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω με ανεση. Ξαπλωνω στις 12-1 το βραδυ κε στριφογιριζω μεχρι τις 6-7 το πρωι. Λεω στον εαυτο μου πως να καθομαι στο κρεβατι δεν εχει νοημα οποτε σηκονομαι να κανω τιποτα αλλο. Αλλα σε καποιες φασεις νιωθω σαν να με εχει παρει ο υπνος αλλα στην ουσια δεν κοιμαμαι και ξαφνικα ανοιγω τα ματια μου και εχει παει 4.30 το πρωι. Με παιρνει ο υπνος κατα τις 6-7 το πρωι και κοιμαμαι μεχρι τις 10.30 το πολυ 11. Δεν πινω καφε και τρεφομαι μια χαρα. Προσπαθω να κανω την ημερα μου κανονικα και τη γυμναστικη μου και ολα οσα κανω καθε μερα. Χθες δοκιμασα και ηπια ενα ποτηρακι ουισκι που με βοηθαει οταν εχω θεμα στον υπνο αλλα τιποτα. Καμια λυση?

----------


## iwannaaa

Να ρωτησω κατι αλλα μη γελασεις .εχει σχεση.μηπως σου λειπει το σεξ ;

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## iwannaaa

Επισης μηπως δε κουραζεσαι, μηπως σε ανησυχει κατι κτλ; γενικα το μαγνησιο βοηθα επισης

Εστάλη από SM-J510FN στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Macgyver

Κατ εμε σουχει κολλησει η ιδεα οτι δεν θα κοιμηθεις επαρκως , και γινεται αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεια ........δοκιμασε circadin ( φαρμακευτικη μελατονινη ) την χρησιμοποιω εδω και χρονια με επιτυχια οταν ξυπναω καταμεςσης της νυχτας ......εγγυημενος υπνος , φυσικο συμπληρωμα , οχι φαρμακο, οχι συνταγη .....

και το μαγνησιο βοηθα , που λεει κ η Ιωαναααα, και η βιταμ. Β12 ........για το νευρικο συστημα το Β12 ......

----------


## GeorgeM

Ευψαριστω για τα μυνηματα παιδια. Το circadin εχει καμια παρενεργεια? και επισης χρειαζεται χαρτι απο γιατρο η παω κανονικα στο φαρμακειο και το παιρνω?

----------


## Macgyver

Οχι , καμμια παρενεργεια ,δεν ειναι φαρμακο , το παιρνουν κι οι πιλοτοι για το jet-lag , πας στο φαρμακειο , δινεις 15 ευρω , και παιρνεις 21 tabs των 2 mg , αρκει ena για να κανει δουλεια .....

----------


## Demi71

Καλήμερα κι από μένα!! Θέλω να δοκιμάσω κι εγω circadin ,γιατί τελευταίως δεν κοιμάμαι καθόλου καλά..... Μου έχουν πει οτι βοηθά πολύ , να παρω ομως φαρμακευτικη μελατονίνη ή τα άλλα που είναι πιο φυσικά συμπληρώματα?

----------


## Remedy

> Ειμαι 22 και τις τελευταιες τρεις μερες δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω με ανεση. Ξαπλωνω στις 12-1 το βραδυ κε στριφογιριζω μεχρι τις 6-7 το πρωι. Λεω στον εαυτο μου πως να καθομαι στο κρεβατι δεν εχει νοημα οποτε σηκονομαι να κανω τιποτα αλλο. Αλλα σε καποιες φασεις νιωθω σαν να με εχει παρει ο υπνος αλλα στην ουσια δεν κοιμαμαι και ξαφνικα ανοιγω τα ματια μου και εχει παει 4.30 το πρωι. Με παιρνει ο υπνος κατα τις 6-7 το πρωι και κοιμαμαι μεχρι τις 10.30 το πολυ 11. Δεν πινω καφε και τρεφομαι μια χαρα. Προσπαθω να κανω την ημερα μου κανονικα και τη γυμναστικη μου και ολα οσα κανω καθε μερα. Χθες δοκιμασα και ηπια ενα ποτηρακι ουισκι που με βοηθαει οταν εχω θεμα στον υπνο αλλα τιποτα. Καμια λυση?


νομιζω οτι 3 μερες αυπνιας ειναι πολυ μικρο διαστημα για να ξεκινησεις βοηθηματα η φαρμακα,.
δοκιμασες να πας στο κρεβατι ΑΦΟΥ εχεις νυσταξει για τα καλα, αντι να πεφτεις για υπνο και να σηκωνεσαι μετα απο μερικες ωρες στριφογυρισματος;

----------


## Demi71

> νομιζω οτι 3 μερες αυπνιας ειναι πολυ μικρο διαστημα για να ξεκινησεις βοηθηματα η φαρμακα,.
> δοκιμασες να πας στο κρεβατι ΑΦΟΥ εχεις νυσταξει για τα καλα, αντι να πεφτεις για υπνο και να σηκωνεσαι μετα απο μερικες ωρες στριφογυρισματος;


Remedy ειναι παλιο το ποστ του φιλου ,απλα το βρηκα επειδη θέλω να παρω μελατονίνη και σχολίασα

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλήμερα κι από μένα!! Θέλω να δοκιμάσω κι εγω circadin ,γιατί τελευταίως δεν κοιμάμαι καθόλου καλά..... Μου έχουν πει οτι βοηθά πολύ , να παρω ομως φαρμακευτικη μελατονίνη ή τα άλλα που είναι πιο φυσικά συμπληρώματα?


Kαλυτερα την φαρμακευτικη , δεν υπαρχουν πλεον σοβαρες εταιριες που βγαζουν καλη μελατονινη , εβγαζε η health aid , power health , solgar .....sταματησαν και οι 3 ......

----------


## Delmember031219

> Κατ εμε σουχει κολλησει η ιδεα οτι δεν θα κοιμηθεις επαρκως , και γινεται αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεια ........δοκιμασε circadin ( φαρμακευτικη μελατονινη ) την χρησιμοποιω εδω και χρονια με επιτυχια οταν ξυπναω καταμεςσης της νυχτας ......εγγυημενος υπνος , φυσικο συμπληρωμα , οχι φαρμακο, οχι συνταγη .....
> 
> και το μαγνησιο βοηθα , που λεει κ η Ιωαναααα, και η βιταμ. Β12 ........για το νευρικο συστημα το Β12 ......


Mac, αυτό δηλαδή το παίρνεις μόνο τις νύχτες που έχεις αϋπνία και όχι σταθερά σαν θεραπεία, αν κατάλαβα σωστά. Το μαγνήσιο και η βιτ. Β12 για την αϋπνία είναι; Αυτά όλα βοηθάνε καθόλου και στην διάθεση; Έστω λίγο;

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Το μαγνησιο εχω ακουσει οτι βοηθαει ΠΟΛΥ (και στον υπνο και στην διαθεση).
Επισης εχω ακουσει οτι απορροφαται πολυ πιο ευκολα με επαλειψη
πανω στο δερμα (δηλαδη, σε υγρη μορφη) παρα σε χαπακια.
Οχι οτι δεν κανει δουλεια και ως χαπακι.

Το μαγνησιο ειναι υπευθυνο για τους νευροδιαβιβαστες του εγκεφαλου
που μας λενε "ειναι ωρα για υπνο". Επισης υποστηριζει (εμμεσα)
την παραγωγη ορμονων που ειναι υπευθυνες για την "νυστα".
Γενικα, οτι εχει να κανει με νευρα και εγκεφαλο, το μαγνησιο βοηθαει 
τις αντιστοιχες ορμονες (ειτε εγρηγορσης, ειτε χαλαρωσης)
να βρισκονται σε ισορροπια.

Δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα ετσι εχω ακουσει.

----------


## Delmember031219

> Το μαγνησιο εχω ακουσει οτι βοηθαει ΠΟΛΥ (και στον υπνο και στην διαθεση).
> Επισης εχω ακουσει οτι απορροφαται πολυ πιο ευκολα με επαλειψη
> πανω στο δερμα (δηλαδη, σε υγρη μορφη) παρα σε χαπακια.
> Οχι οτι δεν κανει δουλεια και ως χαπακι.
> 
> Το μαγνησιο ειναι υπευθυνο για τους νευροδιαβιβαστες του εγκεφαλου
> που μας λενε "ειναι ωρα για υπνο". Επισης υποστηριζει (εμμεσα)
> την παραγωγη ορμονων που ειναι υπευθυνες για την "νυστα".
> Γενικα, οτι εχει να κανει με νευρα και εγκεφαλο, το μαγνησιο βοηθαει 
> ...


Σ' ευχαριστώ. Αυτό με την υγρή μορφή δεν το είχα ξανακούσει.

----------


## Kostas_14

Καλά κανένας 20χρονος δεν κοιμάται όπως θα έπρεπε, 21 είμαι εγώ και επειδή βλέπω σχεδόν συνέχεια netflix μπορεί να κοιμηθώ και 3 το ξημέρωμα. Πάντως βγες και λίγο έξω, αν δεν βγαίνεις ήδη. Σχέση έχεις; H Ιωάννα είπε κάτι που ψιλό ισχύει στην αρχή.

----------


## Macgyver

> Mac, αυτό δηλαδή το παίρνεις μόνο τις νύχτες που έχεις αϋπνία και όχι σταθερά σαν θεραπεία, αν κατάλαβα σωστά. Το μαγνήσιο και η βιτ. Β12 για την αϋπνία είναι; Αυτά όλα βοηθάνε καθόλου και στην διάθεση; Έστω λίγο;


Αργυρη αγαπητε , αυτο το παιρνεις ' πυροσβεστικα ' , οχι σαν θεραπεια ..............μαγνησιο, κατι κανει , το φαρμακευτικο MAG2 σε αμπουλες πολυ καλης ποιοτητας ( δεν ειναι ακριβο ) καλο ειναι να το παιρνεις με λιγη D βιτ για καλυτερη απορροφηση , ολοι οι ενηλικες ειναι deficient σε μαγνησιο .........η Β12 δεν ειναι για τον υπνο , ειναι πολυ καλη για την ισορροπια του νευρικου συστηματος , αλλα υπαρχει σε πολλα φαγητα , κυριως πρωτεινουχα ......αμα σου κανουν μια ενεση στον πωπο , αισθανεσαι για καμποση ωρα ενα high ( εχω κανει παλια , ειχα ψωριαση κι εφυγε ) ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλά κανένας 20χρονος δεν κοιμάται όπως θα έπρεπε, 21 είμαι εγώ και επειδή βλέπω σχεδόν συνέχεια netflix μπορεί να κοιμηθώ και 3 το ξημέρωμα. Πάντως βγες και λίγο έξω, αν δεν βγαίνεις ήδη. Σχέση έχεις; H Ιωάννα είπε κάτι που ψιλό ισχύει στην αρχή.


Δεν εχω σχεση εδω και 3 χρονια , κτθλψη γαρ , και κοιμαμαι σαν μουλαρι , πανευκολα , και πολλες ωρες .........αλλα δεν καθομαι να μετραω αν κοιμηθηκα αρκετα η οχι , οσο κοιμηθω ......

----------


## Demi71

> Kαλυτερα την φαρμακευτικη , δεν υπαρχουν πλεον σοβαρες εταιριες που βγαζουν καλη μελατονινη , εβγαζε η health aid , power health , solgar .....sταματησαν και οι 3 ......


Σε ευχαριστω πολύ για τις πληροφορίες. Μια αλλη ερωτηση η μελατονινη θελει λιγες μερες για να σε πιάσει σωστά? Γιατί εγω πήρα χθες 2 mg circadin αλλα δεν με είδα κάτι . Λογικά θελει λίγες μερες για να δρασει

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Kανονικα ... πρεπει να δρασει σε 20 λεπτα (το πολυ).
Επαιρνα της Natrol (νομιζω αμερικανικη, δεν ειμαι σιγουρος).

Ομως κατι που δεν ηξερα με τα χαπακια μελατονινης :
πρεπει να τα παιρνεις καθε μερα (η νυχτα) την *ΙΔΙΑ περιπου ωρα*.

Ας πουμε βρυκολακιαζεις μεχρι τις 3 τα ξημερωματα.
Αν την επομενη νυχτα παρεις το χαπακι στις 12 τα μεσανυχτα, 
και την μεθεπομενη νυχτα στις 3 τα ξημερωματα .... εκανες μια τρυπα στο νερο.

----------


## Demi71

Εξουθενωμένε καλησπερα! Δρα με τη πρωτη φορα που παιρνεις? τοσο γρηγορα? νόμιζα θελει λιγες μέρες και γραφει να τη παιρνεις μετα το φαγητο και 1-2 ωρες πριν κοιμηθεις

----------


## Del-meme290719b

Σε εμενα εδρασε με την πρωτη φορα.

Ομως, ισως να εχεις καποιο αλλο προβλημα που δεν πιανει σε σενα.
Δεν θελω να πω πραγματα που δεν ισχυουν, οποτε ρωτα καποιον
ενδοκρινολογο.

Το φαγητο (εκτος και αν ειναι γιαουρτακι) ΔΕΝ βοηθαει να κοιμηθεις
κατευθειαν. Οι μελατονινες που επαιρνα εγω, δεν χρειαζοντουσαν
γεματο στομαχι. Ομως, υποψιαζομαι οτι συντρεχουν καποιοι αλλοι
λογοι που εχεις προβλημα να επιδρασουν (γρηγορα) πανω σου.

Ρωτα καποιον σχετικο (γιατρο). Δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω περισσοτερο.

----------

